# Dog shamming



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie is being shamed. 








Her look of mommy how dare you!








Fine, I'll just eat the sign then








Can anyone help me get this submitted to Dog Shamming? Also! Share yours! I would love to see some other Maltese shamming, reassure me it's not just mine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I love that site, but can't figure out how to put pics on. StevieB whose mom posts here said he was going to be in their book!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ashley the look on Her face is priceless.!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Shamed but Beautiful* Nickee.*
*I Dont know anything about the site. Sorry i cant help You.*


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's how you submit pictures:

Dogshaming | Submit A Dog | Dogshaming

I'll be looking for Sophie on the website someday!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

shame on you Sophie LOL


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

harrysmom said:


> Here's how you submit pictures:
> 
> Dogshaming | Submit A Dog | Dogshaming
> 
> I'll be looking for Sophie on the website someday!! :wub::wub:


Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sophie you sure are giving Mommy "the look".


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL Sophie! Shame on you! Here is Steve's shaming photo. They told me they have selected it to be included in the Dog Shaming book that's supposedly coming out in Sept (I'll keep y'all posted on that). I am working on another shaming photo for him and of course I will share! Did you get her photo submitted yet?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Adorable. Try dogbook via facebook. They always have things like that on there.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

StevieB said:


> LOL Sophie! Shame on you! Here is Steve's shaming photo. They told me they have selected it to be included in the Dog Shaming book that's supposedly coming out in Sept (I'll keep y'all posted on that). I am working on another shaming photo for him and of course I will share! Did you get her photo submitted yet?
> 
> View attachment 126834


I did! I'm gonna be watching the site for the next few weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL!! Sophie is too cute to be shamed, BUT Dewey could have his very own book, of all the things that he's done!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> LOL!! Sophie is too cute to be shamed, BUT Dewey could have his very own book, of all the things that he's done!!!


I'm with ya Deb! It's the cute ones you gotta watch out for


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

haha this is too cute & funny! 
i should do this whenever micky does something bad, which is often :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, SO funny!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Such a cutie! She could do no wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Now Sophie, I hope you learned something! I must say my Riley has a little barking problem too!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> LOL!! Sophie is too cute to be shamed, BUT Dewey could have his very own book, of all the things that he's done!!!


LOL Deb, I have no doubt about that!! You got that fun new camera lens, let's see some Dewey shame!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She's so cute...how could she do anything wrong?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> LOL Deb, I have no doubt about that!! You got that fun new camera lens, let's see some Dewey shame!!


The first thing that he would do... Chew AND eat the Dog Shame sign! I see those dogs with sign around their neck, and wonder howit is that those dogs don't bother it?? Even if the other three of mine had a sign around their neck or anywhere near them, Dewey would have it!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwww Soph! You are too cute when your in trouble :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is Gigi's claim to *Shame*


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh no....lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie used to do that! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

She is so cute...I had never seen that site until I saw your post..thanks!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

*This is too cute!*



lynda said:


> Here is Gigi's claim to *Shame*
> 
> View attachment 127010


Lynda...Gigi is sooo adorable...it made me smile.. like the original post...is Gigi the only one? So cute..love the signs!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine try (and sometimes succeed) to eat poop too... their own, or other dogs' poop outside...


----------

